# Derelict Hospital Wing, Norwich, Norfolk - January 2011



## manof2worlds (Jan 20, 2011)

I've been watching this undeveloped part of a former city centre general hospital for the last 3 months and both opportunity and time presented themselves last night.

The main hospital was closed for business in approximately 2001 and redeveloped for premium housing. This redevelopment is still on-going and the target for this explore is the last remaining undeveloped wing.

There has been a lot of redevelopment already started and it was very obvious that the developers have given a lot of thought to securing the building from too much vandalism and the likes of us explorers  Whilst, after a hairy infil episode, I was able to gain access to most of the basement and ground floor rooms, the main part I wanted to get to (the main staircase to the upper floors) was very securely sealed. I found holes in walls which enabled me to get to a nother set of rooms of the ground floor, but all doorways to the main entrance area had been bricked up and sealed. Also, all other staircases had been removed or capped at their apex. A seriously cool move on their part but inherently annoying for this explorer out on his first solo night-time mission. But fair dues because what was accessible, whilst not particulrly remarkable, was in a relatively good state of repair.

I was able to get a good idea of the layout before I went as my good lady worked in this hospital for many years and frequented the doctor's bar most evening's after work  

As I said, this was my first proper solo explore and by did the adrenalin flow. My background in ghost hunting etc kicked in nicely as I am not in the least bothered by the dark or being on my own in a derelict property, but I do have to say that my sensitivity to sound was heightened ten-fold 

What was inside wasn't spectacular and I did have some focusing issues, so make what you will of the images I captured.

1.




Derelict Hospital Wing, Norwich, Norfolk, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr

2. This was the doctor's bar and through the doorway was a series of alcoves with vaulted ceilings - the alcove still had it's seating in place.




Derelict Hospital Wing, Norwich, Norfolk, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr

3. A small reminder of what was once in this part of the wing.




Derelict Hospital Wing, Norwich, Norfolk, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr

4.




Derelict Hospital Wing, Norwich, Norfolk, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr

5.




Derelict Hospital Wing, Norwich, Norfolk, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr

6.




Derelict Hospital Wing, Norwich, Norfolk, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr

7.




Derelict Hospital Wing, Norwich, Norfolk, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr

8. This window looks out to one of the busiest main roads in Norwich and even at 3am there was significant traffic




Derelict Hospital Wing, Norwich, Norfolk, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr

9.




Derelict Hospital Wing, Norwich, Norfolk, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr

10. One of three seating areas in the basement next to the doctor's bar




Derelict Hospital Wing, Norwich, Norfolk, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr

11.




Derelict Hospital Wing, Norwich, Norfolk, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr

12.




Derelict Hospital Wing, Norwich, Norfolk, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr

13.




Derelict Hospital Wing, Norwich, Norfolk, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr

14. My other half felt that this panel was part of the radiology department




Derelict Hospital Wing, Norwich, Norfolk, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr

15.




Derelict Hospital Wing, Norwich, Norfolk, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr

16.




Derelict Hospital Wing, Norwich, Norfolk, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr

17.




Derelict Hospital Wing, Norwich, Norfolk, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr

18. This reception desk was totally open to the elements - behind me was a 10 foot drop!!!




Derelict Hospital Wing, Norwich, Norfolk, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr

19. Slightly out of focus, but shows you how they've pulled the back of the building off thereby removing staircases in the process




Derelict Hospital Wing, Norwich, Norfolk, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr


----------



## Em_Ux (Jan 20, 2011)

Some great shots there mo2w.

After a visit to a certain hospital in the dark I can understand how difficult it is to get shots 

Well done going solo


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 20, 2011)

Sweet baby jesus in a crib! Awesome explore dude, kudos for doing it solo! I'd def have been touching cloth. 

Looks an ace explore, although nearly a decade of derliction is showing it looks mostly natural, loving thje peeling paint. 

Really well lit pics too. Nothing but kudos for doing this one alone!


----------



## LittleMadam (Jan 20, 2011)

I actually think your photos are rather good considering it was so dark. The pictures capture what is there and I really like this. It gives a really good portrayal of the place. 

Good for the owners to brick up the best bits though, as I rather it be preserved and unexplored than pikeys doing what they will  xxx


----------



## Speed (Jan 20, 2011)

mmm yeh, had a poke around this place 3 or 4 years back, they had only just started on converting the oldest parts of the hospital back then.. unfortunatly i didnt get there before they demolished nearly everything!


----------



## Black Shuck (Jan 20, 2011)

Speed you weird Man!! Gotta do it all first!!!! Very fine solo effort my friend , nice looking wing.


----------



## ricvee2005 (Jan 20, 2011)

*Excellent pix!*

I think your pix were great! The building looks quite a lot like some of the photos I've seen of Pripyat (Ukraine).


----------



## manof2worlds (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks for comments 

Speed: did you manage to get pics?


----------



## Speed (Jan 20, 2011)

nothing worth posting mate, i found fuck all in there


----------



## nelly (Jan 20, 2011)

Nice pics and a very brave explore!!!


----------

